# We are a printer looking to Drop-Ship!



## Simons88 (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi,

So we are on the other side of the Fulfillment service at the moment - we offer drop-shipping for our clients using DTG printing but our systems are very slow, time consuming and difficult to manage!

We want to learn more about the fulfillment side from the printers point of view, what software is there to help us? Are there any turn-key solutions or is it something that we need to invest in, for API setups etc to allow clients to plug-in and have orders come in to us that way?

We have Kornit DTG printers - so our quality is right up there and our capacity is there. We just dont know how to take our drop-shipping service to the next level of somebody like ThePrintful.com 

Can anybody help at all?

Thanks!


----------



## ericdata (Mar 25, 2008)

Where are guys located?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Simons88 (Apr 23, 2013)

We are based in the UK


----------



## tchandler52 (Sep 17, 2012)

We have had lots of potential customers asking us about when we plan on adding API for all these different platforms also. It seems that we may end up adding soon. I am also curious about the different software.


Simons88 said:


> Hi,
> 
> So we are on the other side of the Fulfillment service at the moment - we offer drop-shipping for our clients using DTG printing but our systems are very slow, time consuming and difficult to manage!
> 
> ...


----------



## ChinaDivision (Dec 30, 2015)

hi, We have the same problem with you. We would like to expland our order fulfilllment service(we can also do T-shirt order fulfillment service) to the next level. But the related forums are not very much. Need help too.


----------

